# Rainbow Bee-Eater (Australia)



## Glenn Bartley (Oct 25, 2019)

Here's a fun little sequence I shot a few weeks ago in Australia of a Rainbow Bee-Eater scarfing down a dragonfly.

These images were captured with the new Canon 90D. If you would like to see more of my thoughts on this camera you can read them here - http://www.glennbartley.com/Canon90DSetupReviewandSettings.html






















Camera Model: Canon EOS 90D
Shutter speed: 1/1250 sec
Aperture: 6.3
ISO: 320
Lens: EF600mm f/4L IS II USM +1.4x III


----------



## Click (Oct 25, 2019)

Great shots!


----------



## AlanF (Oct 25, 2019)

How far away were you? You have very good depth of field for these fine images and I would guess you weren't that close.


----------



## Del Paso (Oct 25, 2019)

Superb!


----------

